# D500 vs Z50



## Lightsped (Dec 17, 2019)

Kind of playing with the idea of buying either a D500 or Z50. Currently have all of the trinity lenses as well as the 105mm 2.8, 50mm 1.4, and 200-500 5.6. 

Primarily shoot wildlife and some sporting events such as car races.

Anyways, which of these two is preferred? Would have to get the FTZ adaptor if went with Z50.


----------



## Designer (Dec 17, 2019)

D500


----------



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2019)

Designer is right.  However, the machine that will best accomplish your goals is not always to one that will be the most fun to use.

If I had the choice of a used D500 or a new Z50, I would pause and ponder.  That Z50 does look like a lot of fun!  The AF and frames-per-second on the D500 are legendary, but I know that you knew that already!  

I give you permission to get the Z50 if that's what your heart desires.  It's a great time to be a photographer!


----------



## Warhorse (Dec 17, 2019)

If' I had the cash to upgrade to either, I would choose the D500. The "Z" series is too new in my opinion.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 17, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> If' I had the cash to upgrade to either, I would choose the D500. The "Z" series is too new in my opinion.


I have no experience with the Z50, but I have had the Z6 for about 90 days, and it is SUCH a great camera.  I really love it.  It's really been a game-changer for me.

Nikon Z6- my first impressions


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 17, 2019)

Z50. I sold all of my F mount glass and D800/DF to move to the Z line. Very happy that I did.


----------



## floatingby (Dec 19, 2019)

D500 no contest, the Z50 is an entry level camera, the speed demon D500 is the crop sensor equivalent of a D5.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 19, 2019)

I think for your use and shooting car races and things like that and with the good lenses that you already have, the Nikon d500 would be the smart choice.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 20, 2019)

The D500 is a beast when it comes to Sports or wildlife.


----------



## JoeW (Dec 20, 2019)

The issue is not what is the best camera.  But it's about, if you're going to be shooting wildlife, which camera is best.  In which case, the D500 is the winner.  Nothing against the Z50, it's a fine camera.  First, the D500 AF is mind-blowing.  I have a D4 (so--a professional grade camera) and the D500 blows it away.  Shooting wildlife, especially birds, that AF is crucial.  Second, not a criticism of the Z50, it's weather-proofed to a degree.  But the D500 is just a lot better in this area.

I think the Z50 has some benefits (like being smaller and light-weight).  But let's face it--if you have a 600mm lens hooked up to the end of your body, it doesn't matter which body you're using, it's going to be big, it's going to be heavy, and you're going to be using a tripod.


----------



## floatingby (Dec 20, 2019)

JoeW said:


> I think the Z50 has some benefits (like being smaller and light-weight).  But let's face it--if you have a 600mm lens hooked up to the end of your body, it doesn't matter which body you're using, it's going to be big, it's going to be heavy, and you're going to be using a tripod.


Not to mention that the Z50 use the Z mount, which is very large, so lens will have to be physically big just to adapt to it, even DX ones. So, any size and weight advantage, if any because the D500 is quite compact, will be negated once most lens are attached; either F mount which will require an adapter on top of the lens, or Z mount which have to be big by their very nature.
Frankly I don't think Nikon was awake when they designed the Z50, that camera would have been better served with an F mount size lens hole, you don't need that big a hole for a C size sensor.


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2019)

floatingby said:


> Frankly I don't think Nikon was awake when they designed the Z50, that camera would have been better served with an F mount size lens hole, you don't need that big a hole for a C size sensor.


Either that, or large enough to accommodate a medium-format-size sensor and the lenses to cover it.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2019)

floatingby said:


> Frankly I don't think Nikon was awake when they designed the Z50, that camera would have been better served with an F mount size lens hole, you don't need that big a hole for a C size sensor.



because it's mirrorless, and F-mount lenses need a body [depth] the size of a, wait for it, d500 in order to focus them...











lens size is determined by sensor size.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2019)

The larger throat of the Z mount might well have been designed with a mezzo format digital sensor in the back of Nikon's mind...
A few years ago there were persistent rumors about a medium format type Nikon. This might have been early Z mount mules. We need to keep in mind that the Z mount is not just an aps-c mount, but there are already two 24 by 36 mm full-frame Z mount cameras on the market, and one the Z50, which uses an aps-c size sensor. Additionally Nikon has filed patents for some ultra speed lenses such as an f/ 0.95 and if my memory is correct an F / 0.85. Also having a larger throat makes for Less cut off of the image when we use extension tubes, or a lens adapter. In no way is a larger throat diameter to be construed as a negative. When you use a fast aperture lens from the F mount with the ztm adapter, having a bigger throat on the camera means that there is a lot less chance that your light rays will be clipped off. Nikon knows what it is doing when it designs cameras, and making the throat a larger diameter than the F mount used was a wise decision. I seldom use the disagree button, but I had to in the post a couple back.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2019)

There is an old saying, never buy version 1.0 of anything. Depending on how you look at it the d500 is the fourth or 5th or 6th iteration of a good Semi-Pro camera from Nikon. If we go d-100, D200, D300, d500, then it is the 4th. If we perhaps throw in the D600 or d750 or d700, then it is a higher iteration number than four. The Z50 is of course the very first Nikon mirrorless aps-c camera and the family has been made for just about one year. Nikon DSLR cameras go back to roughly 1998 or thereabouts. my first Nikon DSLR was a used Nikon D1 which I bought in February of 2001. The D-500 offers similar build quality, but much better image quality and many more refinements, including what some people say is the world's finest autofocusing system for nature and Wildlife and Sports Photography.

You already have the Nikon 200 to 500 mm lens. You should get a camera that will help you leverage that one great zoom lens. At this current stage the ztm adapter is not the answer. You are already an f-mount shooter so I think your next camera should be an f-mount.


----------



## AQS (Dec 24, 2019)

For me it's also a question of ergonomics. I have huge hands, and a small bodied camera is hard for me to use, hence when deciding to upgrade from my D3300 to a new body, I went with the D7500 instead of the D560 (but that's not the only reason).

Granted, the D7500 is still slightly small for my hands, and even though the placement of the Fn1 button is slightly annoying, it's worlds better than the D3300.

Having seen the size of the Z5, no way...


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 24, 2019)

I love my Nikon d500.. just need the right lenses and it is great


----------



## greybeard (Apr 24, 2022)

I have the Z50 and it suites my needs perfectly.  I do use a FTZ adaptor with my 105 macro and I prefer it over a dSLR for this application.  The 16-50 and 50-250 are as sharp and contrasty as anything I've ever used.  However, given what you like to shoot and the fact that you already have the lenses you need, (imho) the D500 would be a better choice for you.


----------



## cgw (Apr 25, 2022)

Perhaps time for a Zombie Thread bin/sticky???


----------

